

AmazonSupply: Amazon Is Attacking A Potential Trillion-Dollar Industry - ableal
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazonsupply-wholesale-2014-5

======
ableal
As I submitted this, I saw a dead submission - possibly automatically killed
because of the Gawker URL - for this piece: "I Do Not Know One Person Who Is
Happy at Amazon" at [http://gawker.com/i-do-not-know-one-person-who-is-happy-
at-a...](http://gawker.com/i-do-not-know-one-person-who-is-happy-at-
amazon-1572478351)

I think it's also worth a read.

